# How to get musty smell out of a fake Christmas tree?



## happy2bamama

We have to store our tree in our storage room by the garage and it has the world's mustiest smell in there - as does our tree now (or anything else we put in there). Any tips on how to get that smell out of it? We plan on putting it on our porch and airing it out for a week or so.

BTW - last year, my mom sprayed Febreeze all over it when I wasn't looking and it REEKED - that stuff is strong! I think I prefer the musty smell









TIA!


----------



## cristeen

I'd probably spray it down with vinegar and then let it dry out a while. It may also need a hosing down if it's dusty, since that will just trap the smell.


----------



## happy2bamama

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cristeen* 
I'd probably spray it down with vinegar and then let it dry out a while. It may also need a hosing down if it's dusty, since that will just trap the smell.

Wouldn't it then reek of vinegar? Or does that go away fast? Thanks!


----------



## cristeen

That goes away. Use white vinegar, and it'll smell like vinegar as long as it's wet, but once it dries the smell goes away. I keep a squirt bottle with about 1 part vinegar to 3 parts water for cleaning up all sorts of things.


----------

